# 22-250 ballistics info wanted



## StartinFromScratch (Dec 21, 2007)

Morning all,

Looks like most of you have been shooting and loading for rifles for a long time. Myself, I am a new rifle shooter, and had a tough time trying to decide what rifle to get/use. What I am trying to do is put together a ballistic table for the most often used coyote calibers. I have found quite a bit of established loads for the .223 Rem, in the .204 there are few choices, I think I only came up with one load. But I am having trouble finding published loads for the 22-250.

So if any of you would like to contribute to my efforts, I would like to get some data on all calibers, Caliber, Bullet type, Feet per second, and if you have it, the ballistic coefficient. If there are other calibers that people are shooting, I would be more than happy to include them into the information that I am putting together. When its all done, I would like to post this up to the forum.

I imagine to some/most people on here this may be beating a dead horse. But may help out newer shooters like myself make a more informed decision on what gun to use. The data will include information from 50 yds out to 500yds. Bullet drop, retained energy and one or two other categories that I cant remember at the moment.

Let me know what y'all think bout my little project.

Roger


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey, 
Sounds like a viable project to me.
Can't give you anything on the 250 though. When I had mine, I shot groundhogs in Ohio with it and shot only Fed. Premium 55 gr. BTHP's.
Very good load in that gun. Tried other factory loads and some handloads and these still shot the best.

Good luck with your project.
Dan


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

go to www.gunsandammomag.com . Click on ballistics chart. I used this for choosing the next caliber I want. I found out that for the first couple hundred yards the 22-250 and 7.62 x 39 have about the same ballistics so I think i am going to get the later because of the cheaper ammo.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

hi

here is a wole page of ballistics for different rifles:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_rifle_cartridges

well, good luck. there is TONS of info on this page. so enjoy.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> I found out that for the first couple hundred yards the 22-250 and 7.62 x 39 have about the same ballistics so I think i am going to get the later because of the cheaper ammo.


SO...MANY...THINGS...WRONG...HERE...HEAD...GOING...TO...EXPLODE...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you refering to, velocity, bullet drop? sorry, the only thing i really paid attention to was energy and they were within 1000lbs of eachother at every range.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I loked at it again and you were right. The 22-250 shoots alot faster so it also shoots faster, but i think the dirt cheap gun is more what i need right now.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you already have the 7.62? If not, how much is the rifle you are going to buy? I ask because you can get a great Stevens or H&R .223 for a really good price.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I have located a few for under 200. Though i am still not posotive though. i'm kind of leaning back to the 223 204 side of things for **** and long range bunnies.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good, you are on the right track. You won't be disappointed in either the 204 or the 223. There are more "cheap" 223 options for ammo.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you think that the price of .223 ammo could increase due to the fact that it is the caliber common in war rifles. This summer there was a shortage and the closest store that had .223 ammo was about an hours drive, and in that town of 30,000 it was the only store.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Of course it could increase. So could the 7.62. If the cost of ammo is the deciding factor in whether you go hunting or not, you need to revisit some of your prior economic decisions. If your budget is that tight, save for a while longer and get set up to reload. I'd take another look at my finances if you are strung that tightly.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It really isnt that bad it is just that I have spent alot this year.


----------

